# Giant Rat Killed With Pitchfork At Brooklyn's Marcy Houses



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

Giant Rat Killed With Pitchfork At Brooklyn's Marcy Houses









> A gigantic, white rat was killed after being speared with a pitchfork at the Marcy Houses in the Bedford-Stuyvesant section of Brooklyn.
> 
> Jose Rivera, a Housing Authority worker, was clearing a rat hole when three of the mutants popped out, The New York Daily News reports, but he was only able to nab one. It appears to be almost three feet long, including the tail.
> 
> ...



Giant Rat Killed With Pitchfork At Brooklyn's Marcy Houses (PHOTO)


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2011)

omg my husband says the flooding will chase the rats to high ground and then the hell will begin.......it will be like 'ben


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's mighty awesome.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> omg my husband says the flooding will chase the rats to high ground and then the hell will begin.......it will be like 'ben



I always heard New York had a problem with rats but I always thought it was exaggerated, apparently not. That rat is HUGE!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > omg my husband says the flooding will chase the rats to high ground and then the hell will begin.......it will be like 'ben
> ...



My dog's killed a couple.

He's insanely quick.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2011)

i have seen them like that in new orleans but they are nutria....still the damn rats are huge there too


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

How do rats get that big?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> How do rats get that big?



When they have a very good and adequate food supply they can get that big.



Rats on my grandparents farm got almost that big, from eating grain in the huge storage bins.
The wild cats that they had, helped to keep the population down, but the cats had many scars and ears bitten off from those huge mutants.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > How do rats get that big?
> ...



Jesus thats scarey, those things are almost as big as dogs.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 26, 2011)

lol who remembers the movie Adventures in Babysitting?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 26, 2011)

The dumb chic who ran away from home all stuck at the bus station loses her glasses and mistakes a giant sewer rat for a cat.  TFF


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 26, 2011)

Pitchforks in Brooklyn?


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> The dumb chic who ran away from home all stuck at the bus station loses her glasses and mistakes a giant sewer rat for a cat.  TFF



Get out of my house!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 26, 2011)

We have rats almost that size sometimes... One year, I had opossums running through my house. I got the huge spring rat traps and the rats were so big that the traps would not kill them, they dragged the traps around until they died in them. Once, I had so much blood to clean up it looked as though I had slaughtered an animal in my livingroom. Obviously living in the woods is not for the faint of heart... Send in the CATS would be my suggestion....


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 26, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The dumb chic who ran away from home all stuck at the bus station loses her glasses and mistakes a giant sewer rat for a cat.  TFF
> ...



YOU JUST MOVED!!!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > omg my husband says the flooding will chase the rats to high ground and then the hell will begin.......it will be like 'ben
> ...


Man vs Wild, Survivorman, and the Duel Survivor two, if out in the wilderness and caught that sucker, would call it "dinner".....


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> We have rats almost that size sometimes... One year, I had opossums running through my house. I got the huge spring rat traps and the rats were so big that the traps would not kill them, they dragged the traps around until they died in them. Once, I had so much blood to clean up it looked as though I had slaughtered an animal in my livingroom. Obviously living in the woods is not for the faint of heart... Send in the CATS would be my suggestion....



By cats do you mean tigers? cause regular size cats would get served up by these big ass rats here.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 26, 2011)

As booth questioned, why would anyone in brooklyn have a pitchfork?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> As booth questioned, why would anyone in brooklyn have a pitchfork?



Well with rats this size, you would need it. A broom wouldn't do.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2011)

if you live near water you always have to contend with norway or warf rats....huge suckers....combine that with barns holding grain and  you get massive ones


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> if you live near water you always have to contend with norway or warf rats....huge suckers....combine that with barns holding grain and  you get massive ones



So how would these rats get that big in New York City? I can't imagine there being alot of grain laying around.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> As booth questioned, why would anyone in brooklyn have a pitchfork?



My friend in Bath Beach, Brooklyn needed a garden hose but found that the standard 50 foot length was too much!  So, I found her one that was only 25 feet long and she STILL struggles with it!

Compared to Brooklyn, I have vast acreage to landscape and an over abundance of lawn.  In reality, my yard is about the size of a postage stamp!


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Worst case of voter suppression I've ever seen.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > if you live near water you always have to contend with norway or wharf rats....huge suckers....combine that with barns holding grain and  you get massive ones
> ...



The trash and garbage Gravity




They take the garbage to tug boats and then barges, so the wharf rats eat this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



That explains it than, their getting big eating all the trash. That is nasty.


----------



## signelect (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow that is  a huge rat! I didn't kno they could get that big. Yea i guess healthy eating does make you grow! I would be scared for my children. Those rats can hurt children especially if they are found at the park.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

signelect said:


> Wow that is  a huge rat! I didn't kno they could get that big. Yea i guess healthy eating does make you grow! I would be scared for my children. Those rats can hurt children especially if they are found at the park.



Yup kids under 3 can get tore up by these rats.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

Within one year after NYC started making laws on feral cats, the mouse and rat population stared to multiply. Now the city is over run with them and very little feral cats to kill them and keep the population down.

New York State Stray Cat Laws | eHow.com

plus with all of the laws , regulations and social programs the city has, they don't have the money to 
spray the city with pesticides like they should be doing.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is  a huge rat! I didn't kno they could get that big. Yea i guess healthy eating does make you grow! I would be scared for my children. Those rats can hurt children especially if they are found at the park.
> ...





Interesting rat trivia.

A rat can chew through concrete and metal.  

Rats are incredibly resourceful. They can swim up a u-bend with a  diameter of between 1-1/2 to 4 inches, travel on foot for hundreds of  miles, jump 3 feet in the air and 4 feet horizontally (from standing),  burrow 3 feet straight down, chew through glass (albeit glass that may  have been weakened in some way), cinder block and some metals and swim  half a mile in open water. They have a similar reproduction cycle to  mice, but are much tougher. As well as this, they have continuously  growing incisors which, if they werent eroded down by gnawing, would  actually grow through the rat and lead to its death.

Unbelievable Truths | deBugged​

Rats where used as a medieval torture device.   


A cheap and effective way to torture someone was with the use of rats.  There were many variants, but the most common was to force a rat through  a victim's body (usually the intestines) as a way to escape. This was  done as follows:

The victim was completely restrained and tied to the ground or any  horizontal surface. A rat was then placed on his stomach covered by a  metallic container. As the container was gradually heated, the rat began  to look for a way out - through the victim's body. 

Digging a hole usually took a few hours of agonizing pain for the victim. This almost invariantly resulted in death.


The Rat Torture​


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 26, 2011)

If I were a New Yorker I would want this cleaned up, doesn't look good for the city.


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG, looks bigger than a cat!


----------

